# Sao Paulo or Rio De Janeiro



## bass (Jun 12, 2007)

I have 2 weeks on hold with RCI. (Both in August).   Anyone been to both cities.   Which would you choose? Sao Paulo or Rio?

Thanks,
Nancy


----------



## PeelBoy (Jun 12, 2007)

Sorry, I don't have nothing to contribute.  I am interested in going to Rio.  Would you mind sharing your strategy finding availability in Rio via RCI?  What do you use to trade?  How long have you waited.

I would love to have my future holiday sitting on a beach in Rio.


----------



## bass (Jun 12, 2007)

Actually it's an Extra Vacation at the Rio Ortho Palace (Gold Crown).   Keep checking - especially in the early morning.   They come and go.  The other one (Sao Paulo) is also an Extra Week.


----------

